# What DIY MIDI controller would you make with Electrick paint?



## jonathanprice (May 9, 2017)

This paint is full of possibilities. What would you do with it?


----------



## Rowy (May 15, 2017)

Wow, this is interesting. I would use my mouse pad to control CC11.


----------



## synthpunk (May 15, 2017)




----------



## creativeforge (May 15, 2017)

Fascinating! I immediately wonder about latency, though. But if this can be done DIY, I have clear needs to control VSTi patches for creating preset banks a-la-Receptor from Muse, to be used in both studio and "live" settings. Like gathering all my favorite patches from various virtual synths and from vi instruments from multiple Kontakt instances.


----------



## pmcrockett (May 15, 2017)

I wonder about latency, too. The examples in the video look like they have quite a bit of lag between the touch and the response to the touch. Dunno if it's inherent to the system or if it's something that can be optimized as the prototypes develop.


----------



## creativeforge (May 15, 2017)

pmcrockett said:


> I wonder about latency, too. The examples in the video look like they have quite a bit of lag between the touch and the response to the touch. Dunno if it's inherent to the system or if it's something that can be optimized as the prototypes develop.



It certainly would be essential to have no noticeable lag, and I'm sure they will look into this at some point.


----------



## creativeforge (May 15, 2017)

Here is what I have in mind. It would be loading in a DAW, or could be standalone (more complicated I think). Preloading the patches, saving them as preset, then callilng the preset would automatically load all the instances part of that preset.


----------

